# PDF Downtime



## EagleEyes

PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.

There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.

Reactions: Like Like:
46


----------



## PoKeMon

WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.



Have you reverted back to some back-up copy?


----------



## EagleEyes

PoKeMon said:


> Have you reverted back to some back-up copy?



We have hourly back ups. This was a DDOS attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## metronome

good to be back online again, sir.

couldn't post or right click to a topic from the shoutbox but that seems fixed for now.


----------



## duhastmish

Why was the website down for 2 days?


Is it just for Meir everybody else. There was a strange error. Hope it's resolved.

Looks like things sorted out!

Welcome back guys . Let's laugh smile feel proud feel patriotic feel racist feel religious feel crazy feel hate feel anger yet again.

Oh welcome to all of that trolling too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

WebMaster said:


> We have hourly back ups. This was a DDOS attack.



Just wondering...since I was banned before site went down. Now I am not.

So I think the system was restored to some earlier copy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daneshmand

WebMaster said:


> We have hourly back ups. This was a DDOS attack.



Thank you for your efforts. Any idea about who are behind the attack?


----------



## Sugarcane

░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░
░░██░░░██░██████░██████░░██░░
░░██░░░██░░░██░░░██░░░░░░██░░
░░██░█░██░░░██░░░████░░░░██░░
░░███████░░░██░░░██░░░░░░░░░░
░░░██░██░░░░██░░░██░░░░░░██░░
░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░

@WebMaster You restored Friday's backup?


----------



## Maira La

WebMaster said:


> We have hourly back ups. This was a DDOS attack.



DDOS attacks are commonplace. Must have been some massive DDOS attack for you guys not to be able to bring it up in less than a few hours. Anyways, the new infrastructure better keep up with the attacks, else...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skyliner

WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.


Thank god PDF is on now
Those 24h were really boring


----------



## duhastmish

Thread not working. No posting no edit nothing When creat new. Thread it state thAt search could not complete.


----------



## nomi007

salay hackers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Webby, thora kharcha kerlo yaar! 

Many Indians were left without their favorite past time.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

duhastmish said:


> Thread not working. No posting no edit nothing When creat new. Thread it state thAt search could not complete.



Patience, do you know it?


----------



## yesboss

i was bored . . . .good to be back


----------



## duhastmish

It's back now. @Donatello 

Bhai Kuch 2 char lack pound bhej Zara webby ke pass.

Wo Pakistani truck ki terah zakahss bana dega website ko!


----------



## rockstar08

I repeat we are Under Attack by Martians ... Need Backup ..


----------



## Levina

@WebMaster
where 're my threads that I had posted on sunday???
Gosh!!I had wasted a lot of time creating it, and debating on it.
would you be able to restore 'em?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Neemo neemo

WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.


Not trolling but,

You should change your signature to, " Member-PDF-Attack-Remember".


----------



## Pakistani E

Probably some Indian hackers.


----------



## Darth Vader

WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.


webb itz been few days ,installed pdf app at my mobile its not loading pdf page remains blank


----------



## cnleio

... Friday back


----------



## Mrc

Welcome back


----------



## EagleEyes

PoKeMon said:


> Have you reverted back to some back-up copy?





cnleio said:


> ... Friday back



We used the Friday copy since it was easier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

WebMaster said:


> We used the Friday copy since it was easier.


Would this amount to any losses to the ratings and thanks? If yes then is there any way to restore those?


----------



## C130

WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.



hmm I wonder who want to attack PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos

DDOS attack is quite common, even Indonesian hackers can make many Australian government website down because of that. Well, it is a good thing to see that the administration can handle it now.


----------



## Zarvan

WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.


Thanks Sir and all the mods for this great forum and yes I would point out if something is not working


----------



## Thorough Pro

Were you able to trace the origin of the attack? what country?




WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.


----------



## friendly_troll96

PoKeMon said:


> Just wondering...since I was banned before site went down. Now I am not.
> 
> So I think the system was restored to some earlier copy.


Mods, please ban him back again. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gambit

There are still occasional problems, such as '403 Forbidden' error message and posting comment that gave 'Search' failed error.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

gambit said:


> There are still occasional problems, such as '403 Forbidden' error message and posting comment that gave 'Search' failed error.



Search is broken atm.


----------



## Zarvan

WebMaster said:


> Search is broken atm.


What do you mean Sir ? broken atm ???


----------



## Levina

Zarvan said:


> What do you mean Sir ? broken atm ???


Atm - at the moment
What were you thinking Zarvi Bhai?? 



WebMaster said:


> Search is broken atm.


I seriously want to know if you can recover the data of Saturday and Sunday.
If not I would like to post my thread again. I want to avoid posting a duplicate thread if the data can be recovered.


----------



## EagleEyes

levina said:


> Atm - at the moment
> What were you thinking Zarvi Bhai??
> 
> 
> I seriously want to know if you can recover the data of Saturday and Sunday.
> If not I would like to post my thread again. I want to avoid posting a duplicate thread if the data can be recovered.



Please post again. Bringing the archive is too much effort on our part.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

WebMaster said:


> Please post again. Bringing the archive is too much effort on our part.


You've no idea how this mess has doused a fire. 
Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

It is good to be back ; Hi every body


----------



## gambit

WebMaster said:


> Search is broken atm.


As far as I can tell, you are only enthusiastically associated to the Pakistani military, not officially attached in any way. Enthusiastically mean you are a 'cheerleader' for the Pakistani military, nothing wrong with that. It begs the question as to why your place is so often target of attacks but the answer is not that difficult to figure out. Your playground is lively and informative enough that the US government apportioned some attention to you by way of the occasional posting from CENTCOM, and we few Americans who contributed to your value. Whatever is your mission, it seems you are making impacts somewhere to someone, but it also means that if you want to increase the value of your mission, maybe it is time to invest in a better service provider and more capable security.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Devil Soul

WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.


Hosting on ur own servers??
Anyways its good to b back... This forum definitely is on the watch list of a lot domestic & international orgs.. Down time was very good for me as I was able to finish 3 modules of my CHFI certification, thanks Webby for ur help


----------



## Faiez

WebMaster said:


> Search is broken atm.



the problem is that we type a comment/reply to a thread and click on "submit" and in return we get an error "search failed"....


----------



## Levina

Faiez said:


> the problem is that we type a comment/reply to a thread and click on "submit" and in return we get an error "search failed"....


I was getting the same error on one of the browsers, but then i switched to another browser and the problem was gone. Refreshing the page also helped at times.


----------



## WAJsal

WebMaster said:


> Please post again. Bringing the archive is too much effort on our part.


So that's it , they are gone , oh please make an effort too bring them back .


----------



## Abhitej

Who attacked.

Which country

What was the purpose.


----------



## SamantK

All I know is the news of Karachi takeover by rangers/para mil somehow coincided with this attack/downtime. 

Can any Pakistani members show me otherwise?


----------



## PoKeMon

friendly_troll96 said:


> Mods, please ban him back again. Thanks



I will DDOS the site in retaliation *again*.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WAJsal

Guys just noticed even my positive ratings are gone . No @WebMaster , yar bhai yeh kya ho gya ?


----------



## friendly_troll96

PoKeMon said:


> I will DDOS the site in retaliation *again*.


I knew you did it. But don't worry they'll zap you *again*. 
Mods, ban this fella.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

I am unable to reply in thread Chendu-J-20 5th Generation...
I am getting the error
*The following error occurred:*
The search could not be completed. Please try again later.


----------



## Amaa'n

@Horus @Jango - I wonder if it was TTP's TEU (Technical Engineering Unit) that attacked us, since they have come up with their own Missile system and Anti Jamming device lately


----------



## Faiez

levina said:


> I was getting the same error on one of the browsers, but then i switched to another browser and the problem was gone. Refreshing the page also helped at times.



go away. leave me alone.


----------



## Levina

Faiez said:


> go away. leave me alone.


Excusez moi??


----------



## macnurv

It is taking quite a long time for the posts to appear once the post button is pressed.


----------



## EagleEyes

If you are getting 403 Forbidden Error, please restart your browsers.


----------



## doppelganger

@WebMaster sir post the shutdown my browser is running faster! Chamtkar.


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Faiez said:


> go away. leave me alone.





levina said:


> Excusez moi??



Hello.

What's going on here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Levina

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Hello.
> 
> What's going on here.


I've no idea CD!
I was trying to help a cartoon in admin's absence. But I guess for him the thought of an Indian helping him is way too sacrilegious. 
Kidding!
I 've no idea why he said what he said. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

Since my threads were not appearing by either viewing my profile or by using PDF search feature, I used these keywords in Google, "My infancy was a difficult time for my family." Google search showed link to my search but when I clicked the link, some other thread instead of my thread appeared.



Pakistani Exile said:


> Probably some Indian hackers.


You and your obsession. Wish you had channelized your time and energy towards the good of Pakistani public.


----------



## Echo_419

Donatello said:


> Webby, thora kharcha kerlo yaar!
> 
> Many Indians were left without their favorite past time.



Sahi mein I was bored for 2 dats 
Using bahne todhi maths hi padli


----------



## Indus Pakistan

gambit said:


> As far as I can tell, you are only enthusiastically associated to the Pakistani military, not officially attached in any way. Enthusiastically mean you are a 'cheerleader' for the Pakistani military, nothing wrong with that. It begs the question as to why your place is so often target of attacks but the answer is not that difficult to figure out. Your playground is lively and informative enough that the US government apportioned some attention to you by way of the occasional posting from CENTCOM, and we few Americans who contributed to your value. Whatever is your mission, it seems you are making impacts somewhere to someone, but it also means that if you want to increase the value of your mission, maybe it is time to invest in a better service provider and more capable security.



It would not be beyond the realm of possibility that certain neighbour of ours, indeed a very large neighbour of ours, so large that nearly seven of us would just about ballast it, was responsible?

This is a country which cannot come to terms with our existance nearly three quarters of a century after we both broke free from our imperial prison. Whilst it cannot do anything about our physical existance unless it wants to have a hearty lunch on selection of our choice nuclear missiles but it does everything else to remove us from existance including trying to leach or delete the history of our ancient land.

If you do get the time do please check out our History Forum as I am testing out way's to counter the mass Indian disinformation and dissembling of our history being peddled to the world at large and in particular the Anglo speaking world.

You are more than welcome to our Pakistan History forum and perhaps volunteer as a lay observer ..... !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

abcxyz0000 said:


> Since my threads were not appearing by either viewing my profile or by using PDF search feature, I used these keywords in Google, "My infancy was a difficult time for my family." Google search showed link to my search but when I clicked the link, some other thread instead of my thread appeared.
> 
> 
> You and your obsession. Wish you had channelized your time and energy towards the good of Pakistani public.



Was that thread 2-3 days old. We lost 3 days of Data from Friday to Sunday,.


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

NOW I AM UNABLE TO LOG OUT!!! WILL TRY AGAIN LATER.


----------



## jamahir

doppelganger said:


> @WebMaster sir post the shutdown my browser is running faster! Chamtkar.



i too noticed this.

pdf pages generally are slow ( must be all the many javascripts ) but now they load fast.


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

The PDF Facebook page could have been used to inform the users of status of servers and DDOS attack.


----------



## jamahir

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> The PDF Facebook page could have been used to inform the users of status of servers and DDOS attack.



pdf twitter page was used to inform... and from the wording of those messages, our webby doesn't believe in being melodramatic. 

but thank you, @WebMaster and team, for bringing back this unique website back to work.


----------



## EagleEyes

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> The PDF Facebook page could have been used to inform the users of status of servers and DDOS attack.


Facebook was updated. Twitter may be by @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Atanz said:


> It would not be beyond the realm of possibility that certain neighbour of ours, indeed a very large neighbour of ours, so large that nearly seven of us would just about ballast it, *was responsible?*
> 
> This is a country which cannot come to terms with our existance nearly three quarters of a century after we both broke free from our imperial prison. Whilst it cannot do anything about our physical existance unless it wants to have a hearty lunch on selection of our choice nuclear missiles but it does everything else to remove us from existance including trying to leach or delete the history of our ancient land.
> 
> If you do get the time do please check out our History Forum as I am testing out way's to counter the mass Indian disinformation and dissembling of our history being peddled to the world at large and in particular the Anglo speaking world.
> 
> You are more than welcome to our Pakistan History forum and perhaps volunteer as a lay observer ..... !



Could be........ If you could be precise that might help us understand better........... RAW? IB? MI? NIA? CBI? Mumbai Police? Delhi Police? UP Intelligence? Kozhinjambara Police????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

nair said:


> Could be........ If you could be precise that might help us understand better........... RAW? IB? MI? NIA? CBI? Mumbai Police? Delhi Police? UP Intelligence? Kozhinjambara Police????



Or just some another forum trying to cut into the share.

This guy is historically delusion-ed.


----------



## KAL-EL

Abhitej said:


> Who attacked.
> 
> Which country
> 
> What was the purpose.



Word has it that Sri Lanka launched a full scale assault


----------



## jammersat

Was it an SQL injection?


----------



## Spring Onion

gambit said:


> As far as I can tell, you are only enthusiastically associated to the Pakistani military, not officially attached in any way. Enthusiastically mean you are a 'cheerleader' for the Pakistani military, nothing wrong with that. It begs the question as to why your place is so often target of attacks but the answer is not that difficult to figure out. Your playground is lively and informative enough that the US government apportioned some attention to you by way of the occasional posting from CENTCOM, and we few Americans who contributed to your value. Whatever is your mission, it seems you are making impacts somewhere to someone, but it also means that if you want to increase the value of your mission, maybe it is time to invest in a better service provider and more capable security.



)))) gambit you had assumed too much. 

Since I was here when this forum was born out of another forum rather some personal wrangling gave birth to this wonderful forum so i can tell you that this has nothing to do with any kind of enthusiasm directly or indirectly linked to Pakistani army there is no direct or indirect link.

It was started all like any teenager starts some fun activity and gradually it had started gaining grounds due to its Freedom of Expression policy allowing stanch enemies of Pakistan even to post anti-Pakistan stuff.

We gave freedom to speak up even to Israeli members, anti-Islam members, anti-Pakistan members so this fair policy has drew tons of members to this forum which fortunately or unfortunately deprived many oldest forums on internet of their traffic including those run by Indians.

PDF had been having many such attacks by Indians in the past either due to their frustration or may be due to the reason that this forum one way or other way became a platform for thwarting Indian propaganda against Pakistan,



nair said:


> Could be........ If you could be precise that might help us understand better........... RAW? IB? MI? NIA? CBI? Mumbai Police? Delhi Police? UP Intelligence? Kozhinjambara Police????



*No i think non of these babus.

Keeping in mind the past history of attacks these were some juvenile rondoos.*


----------



## jammersat

KAL-EL said:


> Word has it that Sri Lanka launched a full scale assault


LoL , it was the catholic church then


----------



## KAL-EL

jammersat said:


> LoL , it was the catholic church then



Well, I certainly wouldn't rule it out.. but I'm almost certain it may have been the island of FIJI.


----------



## jammersat

KAL-EL said:


> Well, I certainly wouldn't rule it out.. but I'm almost certain it may have been the island of FIJI.


I wasn't being sarcastic , i heard there are christians in sri lanka and you guys burned that christian woman alive ! They find an exploit in vbulletin forums and then hack like thousands of them together , that's how it is


----------



## KAL-EL

jammersat said:


> I wasn't being sarcastic , i heard there are christians in sri lanka and you guys burned that christian woman alive ! They find an exploit in vbulletin forums and then hack like thousands of them together , that's how it is



Uhh just who is "you guys"? I live half a world away from Sri Lanka. Sri Lanka just happened to be my silly and totally random guess as to who might be responsible for our forum troubles. I think you read way to much into it.


----------



## Pak_Track

An epitome of people who use DDoS:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zarvan

Did posts also got deleted because what I remember is my posts reached more than 23000 but right now they are less than 23000


----------



## Windjammer

WebMaster said:


> Please post again. Bringing the archive is too much effort on our part.


@WebMaster, how is it that the stuff posted after Friday is missing....including one of my much prized +ratings.


----------



## WAJsal

Windjammer said:


> @WebMaster, how is it that the stuff posted after Friday is missing....including one of my much prized +ratings.


I lost 2 positive rating . Most importantly lost my thread on : Gilgit as a fifth province , plus had no back up for it .
@WebMaster , please do something .


----------



## gambit

Spring Onion said:


> Since I was here when this forum was born out of another forum rather some personal wrangling gave birth to this wonderful forum so i can tell you that this has nothing to do with any kind of enthusiasm directly or indirectly linked to Pakistani army there is no direct or indirect link.


Of course this forum is a Pakistani military enthusiast forum. Certainly not American or Indian.



Spring Onion said:


> We gave *freedom to speak up* even to Israeli members, anti-Islam members, anti-Pakistan members so this fair policy has drew tons of members to this forum which fortunately or unfortunately deprived many oldest forums on internet of their traffic including those run by Indians.


That is probably the greatest contributing factor to the popularity of this forum. Am guessing because I have no metrics to go by, other than my past experience. The Iranians are terrified of free speech and their admins regularly deleted my posts. I spread the word. Their forum is a zombie, but then it was barely alive when I decided to join on an invitation. The Chinese forums are either exclusively Chinese language, or the tenor seems to be unwelcoming of anyone who may have anything significant to say/contribute. Bottom line is this: If you want your forum to be intellectually dynamic, you have to allow contentious viewpoints.



Spring Onion said:


> PDF had been having many such attacks by Indians in the past either due to their frustration or may be due to the reason that this forum one way or other way became a platform for thwarting Indian propaganda against Pakistan


Personally, I do not care who is/are the cyber attackers. That kind of investigation is beyond my current technical knowledge anyway. What good is it to you and your fellow Pakistanis that you believe your cyber attackers are Indians ? Not one whit. Even if you are correct, that knowledge is next to worthless. What I am saying is that given the nature of the Internet, it is more worthy of one's resources, mental and else, to focus on security and resilience than on who is being an @ss at your doorstep.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pak_Track

@WebMaster
Forum is lagging and I'm getting occasional 403 errors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> @Horus @Jango - I wonder if it was TTP's TEU (Technical Engineering Unit) that attacked us, since they have come up with their own Missile system and Anti Jamming device lately



What about SPD DDOS'ed the website since Shaheen III unofficials pic were posted on this forum


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> What about SPD DDOS'ed the website since Shaheen III unofficials pic were posted on this forum


really!!!
damn i missed out all the fun....pics are gone now 
how about you PM the pics of Shaheen 3 & I can send you pics of VT4 down range in sindh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

Windjammer said:


> @WebMaster, how is it that the stuff posted after Friday is missing....including one of my much prized +ratings.



Friday to Sunday stuff has not been backed up from the archive. Too much work, as webby said.

Webby,

Was is a amateur, bored out of life hacking attempt or a systematic one? Like coming from a certain region?


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

forbidden error 408 and 403 i have to reload the page for minutes before it opens @WebMaster


----------



## Bratva

balixd said:


> really!!!
> damn i missed out all the fun....pics are gone now
> how about you PM the pics of Shaheen 3 & I can send you pics of* VT4 down range in sindh*



Kia dikhaa dia bhai app nay.


----------



## Amaa'n

Bratva said:


> Kia dikhaa dia bhai app nay.


now where is my goody bag....


----------



## Shamain

Webbie bahii, website was sad without me so it went into suicide (self ddos attack ) mode.
Shamain twirls her fake moochain shafqat cheemah style.



gambit said:


> What I am saying is that given the nature of the Internet, it is more worthy of one's resources, mental and else, to focus on security and resilience .


Valid stuff. And apparently signs of ddos were already manifesting. Or maybe its just me.
Though i do care who was at the doorstep.


----------



## EagleEyes

Dr. Stranglove said:


> forbidden error 408 and 403 i have to reload the page for minutes before it opens @WebMaster



403 we know about.

Have you seen 408 as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

Yes 408 as well.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

WebMaster said:


> 403 we know about.
> 
> Have you seen 408 as well?


yes but only once


----------



## -SINAN-

WebMaster said:


> 403 we know about.
> 
> Have you seen 408 as well?


Time to time i'm getting "504 Error"


----------



## Shamain

No i got 408 error several times Now both of them 403 and 408 have stopped. But server speed is slow, or maybe my internet is acting spotty.


----------



## Donatello

WebMaster said:


> 403 we know about.
> 
> Have you seen 408 as well?



I am unable to post from PDF using Chrome as the browser. Posting this message from Internet Explorer 11.
I keep getting the 403 forbidden error.


----------



## Azizam

We need money for compensation.


----------



## EagleEyes

We made some adjustments. Please let us know if you still receive any 403/504 errors.


----------



## Falcon29

403 errors have completely gone for me. 504 comes up when I'm not active at some points but I just refresh. If you're getting 403 errors, don't click latest page of thread. Go to first page then click to the end of thread so you can bypass that error.


----------



## EagleEyes

Falcon29 said:


> 403 errors have completely gone for me. 504 comes up when I'm not active at some points but I just refresh. If you're getting 403 errors, don't click latest page of thread. Go to first page then click to the end of thread so you can bypass that error.



You still get 403 error if you check the latest page of the thread?


----------



## Falcon29

WebMaster said:


> You still get 403 error if you check the latest page of the thread?



Not anymore, all errors are gone now for me. Forum seems to be back functioning to normal.


----------



## Huda

WebMaster said:


> You still get 403 error if you check the latest page of the thread?



Webby i'm having the same problem


----------



## KAL-EL

Still getting a few 403s unfortunately. Running chrome OS.


----------



## EagleEyes

KAL-EL said:


> Still getting a few 403s unfortunately. Running chrome OS.



Try quitting your browser and then let us know if continues after trying that.


----------



## KAL-EL

WebMaster said:


> Try quitting your browser and then let us know if continues after trying that.



Yes it worked this time. I noticed the 403 happens (to me) when I first come back after a little while of inactivity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Testing posting


----------



## fatman17

Yaaaaay


----------



## AsianLion

All good in postings .

When did i get three extra -negative ratings? @WebMaster @Horus

Pls review !!


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

There are still problems with PDF as I still get 403 and 500 errors !


----------



## Zarvan

@WebMaster Mobile app of forum is having serious problems and also on chrome many times error 403 comes Please correct both @Horus @waz @Irfan Baloch @Oscar


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

Zarvan said:


> @WebMaster Mobile app of forum is having serious problems and also on chrome many times error 403 comes Please correct both @Horus @waz @Irfan Baloch @Oscar



Our eastern neighbors are inundating PDF with posts and cyber attack !


----------



## BigDaddyWatch

I still get A LOT of 403 errors and occasionally a 500 error.


----------



## pkuser2k12

@WebMaster sir g no previous record of my threads(started by me) and bookmarked thread are shown in my profile or anywhere else


----------



## Shamain

Got 408 error today and 403 is coming several times again.


----------



## Pak_Sher

WebMaster said:


> PDF was down for more than 24 hours due to an attack on its servers. These attacks are very high level and forced us to upgrade our infrastructure to cope up with the attacks.
> 
> There will be a few things here and there not working, so you can point here and it will help us to fix those issues.


@WebMaster 

Do you have HA or resiliency built for your hardware? Many opponents of PDF and keep that in mind.


----------



## Wasteland

I'm getting "500 internal error" or some shtt like dat


----------



## KAL-EL

Still getting quite a few 403s grrrrr


----------



## Shamain

Webbie bahi batain na woh evil kahan say hai who attacked our site? Are they the expected ones? Indians?
if they are based in india then how could a legal course of action be initiated against them? Webbie bahi chorna nahi.
Pakistanion kay saath mess up karnay walon ko pata hona chaheay unhain uski bohat mehengi qeemat chukani paray gee.


----------



## MastanKhan

WebMaster said:


> 403 we know about.
> 
> Have you seen 408 as well?



I have seen multiple screens open up---one overlapping the other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

mobile app for android not working at all


----------



## jammersat

Did you manage to trace the origins of the attack ? which country was it ?


----------



## Mrc

I am tempted to take a wild guess.....

wont even be surprised if it was officially sanctioned.....


----------



## jammersat

you mean india is sanctioned or was it iran? !!


----------



## Mrc

iran? why would you think that?

I did not mean such an huge wild guess


----------



## jammersat

Mrc said:


> iran? why would you think that?
> 
> I did not mean such an huge wild guess


you said sanctioned , what country is sanctioned besides iran ?


----------



## Mrc

I mean officially sponsored .....
I did not mean sanctions on a country. I meant sponsorship of attack on this webpage


----------



## jammersat

Mrc said:


> I mean officially sponsored .....
> I did not mean sanctions on a country. I meant sponsorship of attack on this webpage


ooh , pardon my english then , it must have been israel , since the admin hasn't announced it yet ...


----------



## Mrc

jammersat said:


> ooh , pardon my english then , it must have been israel , since the admin hasn't announced it yet ...



I don't think they have found the source yet...It must have been a very complex attack... hence my thought of officially sponsored.


----------



## jammersat

Mrc said:


> I don't think they have found the source yet...It must have been a very complex attack... hence my thought of officially sponsored.


Brother , forum hacks on muslim forums come from either israel or america , in your case it could have been india too but given the current political situation that's unlikely ; irandefence was hacked during the 2006 lebanon war and that was directly from israel.


----------



## Mrc

I think we will have to wait and see....

by the way most of my posts were joke.... 13 year old with enough skills can probably pull this off....


----------



## Indus Pakistan

@WebMaster I am having difficulty posting anything.Somehow I managed to post here.

Ps. If I was to hazard a guess I think Indian's are behind these attacks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

@WebMaster hire some hackers for counter attacks


----------



## Mrc

what ever the case, I think country of attackers must be disclosed..
only a computer geek can save us now....


----------



## EagleEyes

Please report if anymore issues.


----------



## Zarvan

WebMaster said:


> Please report if anymore issues.


App is now working fine and error 403 is also not coming


----------



## farhan_9909

now fine but suffered from 403 error


----------



## EagleEyes

farhan_9909 said:


> now fine but suffered from 403 error



Ok. Provide screenshot.


----------



## farhan_9909

WebMaster said:


> Ok. Provide screenshot.



if i get it again,i will post it


----------



## fatman17

Working smoothly for the 1st time in a week fingers Xed


----------



## fatman17

Weekend saved

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Thanks Webster you're the best


----------



## Zarvan

fatman17 said:


> Working smoothly for the 1st time in a week fingers Xed


Yes now its working fine and yes thanks @WebMaster


----------



## Levina

Atanz said:


> Ps. If I was to hazard a guess I think Indian's are behind these attacks.



Sir!!!
Scratch your grey cells and tell me who would want to kill their own time-pass??
If it was a revenge then they would 've defaced the site.
As far as I know there's a group which attacks South-Asia related sites. They even love publishing the names of the sites they hack.
But am sure Admin already knows who attacked the site.

***Sorry for the off topic Admin, but could not resist replying to this one.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

levina said:


> Sir!!!



Stop calling me 'Sir' all the time. I have not as yet been knighted by the Queen. I will let you known when she calls me 


> Scratch your grey cells and tell me who would want to kill their own time-pass



I don't have grey cells to scratch although I do have abundent grey hairs to scratch.



> If it was a revenge then they would 've defaced the site.
> As far as I know there's a group which attacks South-Asia related sites.



I am not upto speed with such things but I have nursed a reflex. If I sneeze, blame a Indian. If I trip blame a Indian. If I have a bad day blame a Indian.

So something goes wrong here, my acquired reflex kicks in ... blame a Indian !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indus Falcon

Atanz said:


> Stop calling me 'Sir' all the time. I have not as yet been knighted by the Queen. I will let you known when she calls me
> 
> !


Let me now when you get knighted, I'll come for the event

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Sorry, we lost a few posts and some hours of downtime due to a hardware failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wasteland

You people suck, if you can't run this site, let me run it, i can protect it very well -_- losers


----------



## Shamain

Wasteland said:


> You people suck, if you can't run this site, let me run it, i can protect it very well -_- losers


Yeahh says someone with a nick called 'wasteland'.


----------



## Shamain

Gufi said:


> you ruined my eyes -.- anyway let us leave this for real problems and troll on other pages... Webby will not like this


Apologies admins.ishudnt have done that . Ucan remove my posts. I am such an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Wasteland said:


> you think you are a smart ***? i can easily highlight your post with my mouse and read it easily, dumbazz


@Shamain might have thought the cat in your DP would have eaten the mouse

What you are saying regarding managing the PDF web site why don't you send your CV to PDF management may be they get interested.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shamain

......And then they lived happily ever after.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gufi

last 3 days it is one issue or the other....even now It is really getting to the level of annoyance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EagleEyes

Please report errors here with a screenshot so we can fix it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Gufi

again after I came back home


----------



## EagleEyes

Gufi said:


> View attachment 230643
> 
> again after I came back home



Thanks will check.


----------



## asena_great

Gufi said:


> View attachment 230578
> 
> last 3 days it is one issue or the other....even now It is really getting to the level of annoyance.


lol i have same problem too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## WAJsal

@WebMaster , there is a glitch in the system. I am getting tagged but not getting 'Alerts'. Could you please fix it, it's not me, many members have the same problem. 
Thank you, have a nice day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Screambowl

Gufi said:


> View attachment 230578
> 
> last 3 days it is one issue or the other....even now It is really getting to the level of annoyance.



same with me


----------



## Shehar Yar Khan

Khufia itlah By Name(Major general asim saleem bajwa real name kuldip Bajwa and three other GCOs belong to Raw)+50 emplayees they hire are hindus in different deptt especially in army and two emplayee in GHQ ) maloomat day di hay.tum bi police may jana chahtay ho).Old Gureela


----------



## Inception-06

no more pakdefence on facebook also the official page of Pakistan Army on facebook is off !


----------



## EagleEyes

Ulla said:


> no more pakdefence on facebook also the official page of Pakistan Army on facebook is off !



Pakistan Defence | Facebook

Huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

WebMaster said:


> Pakistan Defence | Facebook
> 
> Huh?




Thx for reply now its back, I dont know what happened !


----------



## Sheikh Hussain

@WebMaster , There is spelling mistake on Message for new Members. Please have it corrceted brother.
I am not able to attach screen-shot so, directly copying the Message here:

"*Please not that you don't have permission to create a new thread unless you make 5 posts or more. After that please introduce yourself in the members introduction section.*"​


----------



## EagleEyes

Sheikh Hussain said:


> @WebMaster , There is spelling mistake on Message for new Members. Please have it corrceted brother.
> I am not able to attach screen-shot so, directly copying the Message here:
> 
> "*Please not that you don't have permission to create a new thread unless you make 5 posts or more. After that please introduce yourself in the members introduction section.*"​



Corrected.


----------



## NIA

@WebMaster I have been facing this problem since three days plz fix it
Regards


----------



## EagleEyes

NIA said:


> View attachment 250120
> 
> @WebMaster I have been facing this problem since three days plz fix it
> Regards



You are banned from a section you clicked on for "off topic posts"


----------



## NIA

WebMaster said:


> You are banned from a section you clicked on for "off topic posts"


I am not able to access a thread which was opened today morning..What to do?
How many days will take to lift this ban?


----------



## EagleEyes

NIA said:


> I am not able to access a thread which was opened today morning..What to do?
> How many days will take to lift this ban?



Never.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NIA

WebMaster said:


> Never.


Sir is it possible to restore than ban?..plz.I assure you that I won't go off topic this time.You can ban me for a week in return
Lift ban on me
Regards


----------



## Blue Marlin

@WebMaster i got this when i tried to post a reply. more ddos attacks? i suggest you have your servers in house instead of having them run by web hosting companies. and ensure you have ddos filtering switches and algorithms. the dell m1000e with 8 nodes which are power-edge m830 servers is a good server


----------



## Shamain

blue marlin said:


> @WebMaster i got this when i tried to post a reply. more ddos attacks? i suggest you have your servers in house instead of having them run by web hosting companies. and ensure you have ddos filtering switches and algorithms. the dell m1000e with 8 nodes which are power-edge m830 servers is a good server
> 
> View attachment 250412


Server has to keep running 24/7, do u think its possible at home.


----------



## Blue Marlin

not at home but a decent sized facility. they don't need many nodes to run the site, about 4 full racks max. and also i depends on where the servers are stored. are they in Pakistan or in the usa


----------



## GURU DUTT

there is a nakli @Guru-dutt on the forum please mods sir take it serouslli i guess he is non other than varchaswe /al-asad-al-arab whome i have put into my ignore list ... thanks

*@Adios Amigo @blain2 @Chak Bamu @Deino @Emmie @Hakan @Horus @Irfan Baloch @Manticore @Jango @WebMaster*

and im not alone even @MastanKhan sir has a new son @Mastaan-khan


----------



## IN-2030

WebMaster said:


> Pakistan Defence | Facebook
> 
> Huh?


Webmaster plz change my nick to IN-2030..
i had done mistake on nick while joining this forum...


----------



## Blue Marlin

@WebMaster how come the site was down?


----------



## Providence

Blue Marlin said:


> @WebMaster how come the site was down?


The weekly bandwidth might have been exceeded. You don't think this is the only site hosted on the server do you ?


----------



## Blue Marlin

Providence said:


> The weekly bandwidth might have been exceeded. You don't think this is the only site hosted on the server do you ?


sites dont have weekyl bandwidths, only if you have a crap host and the server is on a bad plan. im paying 85 pa and i get 20gb database unlimited bandwidth and a year domain subscription and email. i think webby has his own servers so that may explain it. i do too but its not worth hosting sites for.


----------



## cnleio

I can't visit PDF ..... 522 Error, WTF weekyl bandwidth ? I never hear it in China internet .. here our internet pay for month and unlimited bandwith to use.


----------



## Providence

cnleio said:


> I can't visit PDF ..... 522 Error, WTF weekyl bandwidth ? I never hear it in China internet .. here our internet pay for month and unlimited bandwith to use.
> View attachment 278020



It was just a random guess. Not sure if that would be the case. 

Anyway, errors 5xx are always server side related !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jammersat

it's either an sql injection or more likely a ddos attack , cause ddos is what hacker groups do when they don't like the contents of a site , but my experience , if you open this forum with firefox rather than chrome you have a higher chance of opening


----------

